# Bridge OPEN (was: Lincoln Woods / Wilderness trail bridge OUT Oct 29-End of November)



## MichaelJ (Oct 31, 2007)

*NB: As of Nov 29 the bridge work is completed and it is open to hikers.*

_Jogging and bicycling are not recommended on the trail at this time due to major rutting that occurred._

From the WMNF website.:

*Lincoln Woods bridge to be replaced.* The old railroad bridge, which crosses Franconia Brook where the Lincoln Woods Trail becomes the Wilderness Trail, will be replaced, with work starting October 29 and continuing to (the end of November) (2007).

Hikers using the Lincoln Woods and Wilderness trails from the south, and the Franconia Brook, Lincoln Brook and Bondcliff trails from the north, will be affected by the work and are advised to seek alternative routes, such as the Pemigewasset East Side Trail (formerly known as East Side Truck Road), and to use the Lincoln Woods suspension bridge if crossing the river from the south or the Wilderness suspension bridge from the north.

Those going to Franconia Falls will not be hindered by the construction, but should be alert as they may encounter vehicles on the trail. Caution should be exercised passing the project site.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 31, 2007)

When I first read this post I thought it was for the old wooden trestle bridge!  Almost had a heart attack!


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm thinking about heading out that way on Friday.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 31, 2007)

Johnskiismore said:


> When I first read this post I thought it was for the old wooden trestle bridge!  Almost had a heart attack!



Heh-heh! At first I thought the same thing, too! Alas, it's not the trestle, but rather this bridge, which I didn't think was in bad shape but I guess must be having issues.



skibum9995 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm thinking about heading out that way on Friday.



If you do, please let us know what they're up to at that point.

I'll unstick this on the 9th.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 31, 2007)

When I went over the bridge on 10/20, there was a sign only allowing two people on the bridge at a time.

Now considering me & my pack weigh about the same as two 13 year olds, two starving hollywood actresses (or twice my weight at age 13) it must be in need of structural repair.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 31, 2007)

That bridge really has taken a beating over the past few years.  Three springs ago or so, the meltdown carried some big chunks of ice that did a lot of damage.  So, this will be for the better!  Just leave the trestle bridge alone!:flag:


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 12, 2007)

*Bridge still out*

NB: As of Nov 11 the bridge is still out and reports from the field are that it will remain so another week at least.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 15, 2007)

Still out. The Forest Service is reporting construction to take place through the end of November. They also add that the Wilderness Trail (okay, technically it's the Lincoln Woods Trail there) was badly rutted by the work crews and so bicycling and jogging is not recommended on the trail at this time. Repairs are planned for the spring.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 29, 2007)

The work has been completed and the bridge is open.


----------

